# Graded String Quartet Repertoire?



## psfiddler

Does anyone have a link to an online graded string quartet repertoire list; that is, graded by level of difficulty, preferrably by instrument (violin 1,2 viola, and cello) but if not, then by the quartet as a whole. I have not been able to find an on-line resource for this.

Thanks.


----------



## Ukko

psfiddler said:


> Does anyone have a link to an online graded string quartet repertoire list; that is, graded by level of difficulty, preferrably by instrument (violin 1,2 viola, and cello) but if not, then by the quartet as a whole. I have not been able to find an on-line resource for this.
> 
> Thanks.


My first thought was: What foolishness is this? My second thought was less polite. My third (and current) thought is that, if there is such a list, I'd like to see it. There is a significant potential 'bash' factor.


----------



## psfiddler

Hilltroll: I'm certainly thakful that you thoughts are so fleeting. Every classical string player and teacher (I am both) knows that pieces vary in terms of difficulty as do players' skills. The goal is to match the skill level of the player with the piece in the repertoire. There is plenty of precedent for this kind of effort (see http://violinmasterclass.com/en/graded-repertoire/violin-methods-and-etudes) which has graded repertoire for many violin pieces but not for quartets.

After posting I amctually found and ordered a book that just came out that addresses this issue. (http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-The-Music-Makers/dp/1475048386/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339457913&sr=8-1) so I guess I'm not the only one who finds this approach useful.


----------



## Ukko

Wonderful! I hope you can post lists. I am also delighted that you think solo skills are directly translatable into ensemble skills, especially the 'interpretation gestalt'.

Please, _please_ post lists.


----------



## Hausmusik

Hilltroll72, on behalf of everyone, I'd like to thank you for attacking the newcomer. We wouldn't want to make new visitors to the forum feel welcome. They might decide to stick around, and new ideas and perspectives might prove threatening to those around here who are smug and arrogant. Good trolling! You may now return to your home under the bridge.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hausmusik said:


> Hilltroll72, on behalf of everyone, I'd like to thank you for attacking the newcomer. We wouldn't want to make new visitors to the forum feel welcome. They might decide to stick around, and new ideas and perspectives might prove threatening to those around here who are smug and arrogant. Good trolling! You may now return to your home under the bridge.


You're not a moderator, so stay out of it.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Maybe we should make a collective list by this forum.


----------



## Ukko

Toddlertoddy said:


> Maybe we should make a collective list by this forum.


Hey, sounds like a plan - though a simple list would be about as useless as most simple lists are, a comparative difficulty chart... .

A two-sided project maybe; one side for string players, with several performance aspects considered, another side considering difficulty of _comprehension_ that would be approachable by both string players and 'others'.

If _psfiddler_ compiles and posts the 'official' lists for inclusion in the Players Side, that would be a good thing.

I see (through my conceptual cataracts) rather detailed charts on the Players Side, maybe with attributes rated A through E that could be extracted to comparative lists. On the Players&Others Side, I dunno.

Hmm. This begins to look like work.


----------



## Ukko

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You're not a moderator, so stay out of it.


Hah. Before placing _Hausmusik_ on my Ignore List, I analyzed his posts. They indicate that he is attempting to build support among new members, probably intending a putsch to take control of TC.


----------



## Hausmusik

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hah. Before placing _Hausmusik_ on my Ignore List, I analyzed his posts. They indicate that he is attempting to build support among new members, probably intending a putsch to take control of TC.


Spoken like a true bully.

Only a bully whose default mode is insult and abuse could conclude that the only reason anybody could possibly behave civilly toward others is out of some secret desire to "take control."

I don't like bullies, hill troll. On message boards or in real life. When I see people pushing others around, I have a habit of speaking up. This has made me enemies, online and in real life, but at least they are the right enemies.


----------



## Ukko

Hah. Had to look at this one, assuming it was a direct response.

If you think I consider you an enemy, you are (unsurprisingly) making too much of yourself.


----------



## Hausmusik

Hilltroll72 said:


> If you think I consider you an enemy, you are (unsurprisingly) making too much of yourself.


Belittlement and derision. Spoken like a bully.


----------



## jurianbai

ok, calm down plezzz..

Btw, the beginner repertoire for string quartet perhaps are one of obscure early Classical era string quartet. in the Cambridge Companion to String quartet, it said French composers such as Breval and Vachon composed easy to play printing targetting the rise of string quartet genre in household. But let me know as well if there is such a list, pure curious.


----------



## Quartetfore

Boys, boys please behave!


----------



## Ukko

Quartetfore said:


> Boys, boys please behave!


_Hausmusik_ is the 'boy'; I am the curmudgeon. I have rank - or am rank; one of those.


----------



## Hausmusik

I notice psfiddler has not posted since he was attacked here. Mission accomplished, & I suppose you must be pleased with yourself. It's certainly one way to spend your retirement.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hausmusik said:


> I notice psfiddler has not posted since he was attacked here. Mission accomplished, & I suppose you must be pleased with yourself. It's certainly one way to spend your retirement.


I don't think Hill*troll* is even going to be bothered reading that. :lol:

I think Hill*troll* has been a naughty boy and deserves to be sent to his room. :scold:


----------



## Ukko

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't think Hill*troll* is even going to be bothered reading that. :lol:
> 
> I think Hill*troll* has been a naughty boy and deserves to be sent to his room. :scold:


Well jeez, do you really need to quote this person? The 'boy' doesn't seem to understand that people who play stringed instruments _without frets_ consider themselves superior beings, and so must be taken down a peg occasionally.


----------



## Head_case

What about stringed instruments with bridges?

No trolls under these bridges


----------



## Ukko

Head_case said:


> What about stringed instruments with bridges?
> 
> No trolls under these bridges


Well, what about 'em?

The mountain zither has no bridge, but that may be because hilltrolls don't need 'em.


----------



## Head_case

21 bridges in this half-tube zither.

Water under the bridge might be the piece she's playing


----------



## Toddlertoddy

That's a guzheng by the way.


----------



## Jaws

psfiddler said:


> Does anyone have a link to an online graded string quartet repertoire list; that is, graded by level of difficulty, preferrably by instrument (violin 1,2 viola, and cello) but if not, then by the quartet as a whole. I have not been able to find an on-line resource for this.
> 
> Thanks.


Sounds like a brilliant idea to me. Everyone has to start at sometime.


----------



## carlmichaels

This genre is vast but maybe this is a place to start: Go to music-scores.com and look down and to the right for "We have String Quartet sheet music for the following skill levels."


----------



## Ravpapa

psfiddler said:


> Does anyone have a link to an online graded string quartet repertoire list; that is, graded by level of difficulty, preferrably by instrument (violin 1,2 viola, and cello) but if not, then by the quartet as a whole. I have not been able to find an on-line resource for this.
> 
> Thanks.


I just joined this forum and happened on this thread. Excellent question! I have several comments:

1. Gengaku has a list of quartet pieces for beginners. http://gengaku.jpn.org/c/d/databasee21.cgi?keys21=入門用

2. Most of my interaction is with adult players. Adults, even mediocre players who have never played chamber music, usually want to play "real" quartets, not pieces written or adapted for beginners. For these players I generally recommend the following works:

Haydn: Opus 42 in d minor is a beautiful quartet, easy and very rarely played. Most of the movements of the Seven Last Words, and the Ultimo Quartetto (at the end of volume 4 of the Peters edition) are all beautiful.

Tchaikovsky: the Andante Cantabile movement of the first string quartet Opus 11 poses no technical difficulties. Counting is challenging (it switches from 2/4 to 3/4 all the time), but beginners usually catch on and are quite satisfied with the results.

Faure: the Faure quartet is surprisingly easy. No really fast notes, no really tricky ensemble issues.

Hindemith: Acht Stucke can be played entirely in first position. Counting is very straightforward. Actually, I believe there are other Hindemith quartets that are not hard, but I don't know, as I haven't played them.

Mozart Eine Kleine Nachtmusik is the standard Mozart strarter quartet. The other early quartets are not hard but not as interesting; the later quartets are much more difficult.

Bach Art of the Fugue in one of the several quartet arrangements are excellent works to start adult beginners. The first fugues are not difficult technically, and the require all the players to count, count, count!

There are, of course, a whole raft of baroque pieces for two violins, viola and cello (I hesitate to call them quartets, as they predate the form). The Corelli quartets, the Pachelbell canon in quartet version, and so on. I find that adult amateurs tire of this repertoire quickly.

3. I recommend that ACMP site (www.acmp.net) as a good place to start looking for this kind of information. ACMP (Associated Chamber Music Players) is an organization of amateur and some professional chamber musicians worldwide. The online resources section of the website has a lot of links to places to look for this kind of information. While you are there, consider joining (fair disclosure: I am the linkmaster of the site, and a member of the International Advisory Council, so I am naturally biased).

4. I would be glad to hear suggestions by others of easy chamber works.

Regards,

Ravpapa


----------



## Jaws

psfiddler said:


> Does anyone have a link to an online graded string quartet repertoire list; that is, graded by level of difficulty, preferrably by instrument (violin 1,2 viola, and cello) but if not, then by the quartet as a whole. I have not been able to find an on-line resource for this.
> 
> Thanks.


By skill level do you mean how many notes someone can play in range or speed, or do you mean that they can get the style of the piece? I would use Mozart as an example of something that has easy notes but is difficult to play well. What grade would you give an ensemble piece by Mozart because this will give an example as to what sort of grading you have in mind.


----------



## MusicLibrarian

*Graded Steing Quartet Repertoire*

RE: Does anyone have a link to an online graded string quartet repertoire list; that is, graded by level of difficulty, preferrably by instrument (violin 1,2 viola, and cello) but if not, then by the quartet as a whole. I have not been able to find an on-line resource for this.

Thanks.

The Associated Board of the Royal Schools of Music has the entire spectrum of graded repertoire pieces posted online at:
http://us.abrsm.org/en/our-exams/bowed-strings/ (each instrument separately[/B][/B]) OR

http://us.abrsm.org/fileadmin/user_upload/syllabuses/ensemblesComplete11.pdf (string quartet)


----------

